# 14 ft gamefisher beginning to end



## acamp08 (Aug 16, 2008)

here are the pics of my 14 ft from beginning to end. hope you all like it


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you going to keep theT/M in the rear or move it to the front as needed?


----------



## SVNET (Aug 16, 2008)

What was that red paint ? Paint remover ?

You went from the green paint to red paint to no paint, could you explain the process, just curious....


----------



## acamp08 (Aug 16, 2008)

im planning on leaving the trolling motor in the rear just mostly cause foot controls are too pricy. and as far as the paint goes it was green and camo when i bought it then the red was a spray on primer and the silver is actually a polished aluminum paint.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 16, 2008)

awsome job man =D> was this your first build?

whats the height of your seats?


----------



## phased (Aug 16, 2008)

Good job man...nice boat.


----------



## kemical (Aug 16, 2008)

acamp08 said:


> im planning on leaving the trolling motor in the rear just mostly cause foot controls are too pricy. and as far as the paint goes it was green and camo when i bought it then the red was a spray on primer and the silver is actually a polished aluminum paint.



sweet,, polished aluminum paint,, thumbs up.. makes it look clean


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job! 8)


----------



## fowlmood77 (Aug 17, 2008)

I only see one thing that might need some attention. Not sure how the law dogs are in your area, but your stern light looks a bit low. When under way at night, especially in a little boat, you want to make dang sure that others see you. Not to mention it is the law. 

https://www.nmsc.gov.au/lights.html
A stern light is located near the stern to show a white light over an arc of the horizon of *135°* behind the boat. On an outboard craft, it may be necessary to mount the stern light on a mast, or to one side of the boat, to avoid the motor obscuring the light.

Not pickin on ya, just trying to keep you out of trouble and/or harms way. 

Otherwise, Great Build!!! =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 17, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> I only see one thing that might need some attention. Not sure how the law dogs are in your area, but your stern light looks a bit low.



Some are extendable....you loosen the nut, raise them & retighten the nut. Not like the stow-aways.

Nice job on the boat!

ST


----------



## acamp08 (Aug 18, 2008)

ya it is expandable. thanks for the concern though


----------



## Victor Coar (Aug 18, 2008)

NICELY DONE!!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 18, 2008)

congrats,nice job now go get some fish :fishing2:


----------

